# Calcular Pote para amplificador



## chugus (Mar 30, 2009)

Buenas... acabo de iniciarme en el mundo de los amplificador y he armado algunos chicos como tda2002, tda2003, etc y ultimamente he armado un tda7377 que he sacado aporte de este foro que la verdad cada vez son mejores... Bueno el tema es que nunca supe como calcular el pote del volumen... siempre termino poniendole cualquiera que tengo por ahi ya sea de 50k o de 100k pero nunca me doy una explicacion de como calcular el valor de dicho pote quizas con un pote de 1k fuese suficiente para esa funcion pero la verdad que no se como hacerlo...

Si alguien puede facilitarme esa información seria de gran utilidad..

Saludos
Leandro..


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 30, 2009)

El potenciómetro no se calcula en base a la etapa amplificadora sino en base a la etapa que la precede.
Se coloca el potenciómetro de menor valor posible que no produzca una "Carga" a la etapa anterior en la mayoría de los casos un previo o un control de tonos.

¿ Y por que de menor valor posible ?
Cuanto mas bajas las impedancias (Resistencia del potenciómetro) tanto mejor la inmunidad a interferencias.
Además, un potenciómetro de menor valor de resistencia tendrá una vida mas larga que uno de mayor resistencia, no tomara ruido.


----------



## friends (Mar 31, 2009)

hola fogonazo, al respecto yo coloque uno de 100k a un amplificador y al darle el maximo volumen me sonó mas fuerte que cuando lo coloque uno de 10k que lo subi tambien al maximo, podrias explicarme porque me paso eso desde esa fecha le coloco uno de termino medio osea de 50k pero con dudas por lo que te conte antes, ya que en varios circuitos que leo veo que no ponen ese bendito potenciometro y ahi habria que tantearlo como se dice ya que quiero armarme un amplificador de tupolev  el de 400w y no tiene el potenciometro de entrada, ayudame en eso por favor, saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2009)

friends dijo:
			
		

> hola fogonazo, al respecto yo coloque uno de 100k a un amplificador y al darle el maximo volumen me sonó mas fuerte que cuando lo coloque uno de 10k que lo subi tambien al maximo,.....


Muy posiblemente la carga del potenciómetro de 10KΩ fuese "demasiado" para la etapa anterior a tu amplificador, son 10 veces más que la "carga" que provoca el potenciómetro de 100KΩ.
Para una mejor opinión necesitaría ver el esquema de la etapa anterior al potenciómetro.

En muchos casos, el potenciómetro de volumen se encuentra en alguna etapa intermedia dentro del previo, de esta forma la salida del previo "Ataca" en forma directa al amplificador de poder.

Durante las primeras pruebas de funcionamiento de la etapa de potencia es muy conveniente colocar un potenciómetro de volumen a la entrada de esta, una ves probada y comprobada se retira.


----------



## friends (Mar 31, 2009)

Gracias por tu respuesta  Mister fogonazo, respecto al esquema del amplificador no lo tengo pues eso recuerdo me paso al querer cambiarlo con mi compañero de estudios hace dos años en el colegio en una rifa que organizamos,  ya que no teniamos el valor 100k (que sonaba un rash rash cuando lo girabamos), y sacamos de otro kit uno de 10k, pero si tu lo dices es porque sabes y te comente solamente lo que me paso, y gracias por tus consejos, saludos.


----------



## chugus (Abr 4, 2009)

En fin... hay formulas? Vale la pena calcular el valor?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 5, 2009)

chugus dijo:
			
		

> En fin... hay formulas? Vale la pena calcular el valor?



A pesar de que hay muchos delirantes por ahí diciendo algunas bobadas sobre los potenciómetros (lo he visto en algunos otros hilos), te conviene aplicar el esquema que comentó Fogonazo. El pote no debe ir a la entrada del amplificador, sino entre medio del preamplificador.

El problema con ponerlo a la entrada del amplificador es que, en C.A., una sección del pote queda en paralelo con la resistencia que fija la impedancia de entrada del amplificador. Por ende, la carga en CA que se presenta a la etapa previa varía según la posición del pote. Siguiendo con esta idea, si optás por poner el pote a la entrada del amplificador, tendrías que elegir un valor tal que fuera entre 6 y 11 veces mayor que la resistencia que determina la impedancia de entrada, que en la actualidad suele valer 22K, pero puede ser cualquier otra cosa, entre 15K y 47K *normalmente*. Esto, es debés poner un pote entre 150K y 250K ohms para un amplificador con impedancia de entrada de 22K, y si es diferente...sacá la cuenta.
Otra cosa, el pote *DEBE ser lineal, y NO logarítmico*, para que en CA tenga una rsta parecida a la logarítmica por estar en paralelo con Zin. Este es el motivo del rango de valores que dije arriba.
Siguiendo con el ejemplo anterior, ahora la impedancia de entrada del amplificador es, dependiendo de la posición del pote de volumen y de su valor, entre 19K y 150K por ejemplo. Esto no le debería producir ningun efecto a un preamp bien diseñado en cuanto a la carga de salida, pero si tiene un impacto directo en la rsta en frecuencia de conjunto pre+amplificador.

Si el pote está en el medio del preamp, solo tiene ventajas:
1) Esta excitado por una fuente de señal de baja impedancia, por lo que el valor casi que no importa.
2) Está seguido por una etapa adaptadora de impedancias, que tiene muy alta impedancia de entrada y muy baja de salida, por lo que el pote no sufre ninguna alteración en su ley de variación y además esto permite excitar el amplificador con una señal de baja impedancia, lo que beneficia (aunque marginalmente) la reducción de la cantidad de ruido de Johnson en el sistema.

Saludos!


----------



## pablobarrea88 (Ago 20, 2013)

no entendi nada  muchos en el foro empesamos con un ampli sin preamplificador, como es mi caso el TDA2009 que en el esquema sujerido por el fabricante no incluye ni el pote ni alguna resistencia que fije la impedancia de entrada.... peero en el datasheet aclaran un valor de resistencia de entrada de 200KΩ 
les agradeseria mucho si me dan una mano para comprender esto...
como calculo ese potenciometro? el circuito esta destinado a amplificar la señal de salida de una pc o un celular.
tendria que investigar acerca de la impedancia de salida de las placas de sonido? si es asi.. que hago con ese valor? 

y con esta me acribillan  jajaja pero... siempre en las casas de electronica me dijeron que use potenciometros logaritmicos, pero al parecer por lo que dijo el Dr. Zoidberg no es asi... me explican? jaajaaa
gracias

adjunto algunos datos asi se hacen una mejor idea pero seguro que casi todos armaron un tda


----------



## diegomj1973 (Ago 20, 2013)

Si te resulta de utilidad, leé aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/orden-componentes-cadena-amplificacion-101085/#post819856

Saludos


----------



## miguelus (Ago 21, 2013)

Buenos días pablobarrea88

El Data Sheet dice que tiene una Ri de 200K... pues si lo dice el fabricante será verdad 

En principio, con un Potenciómetro de 47K Logarítmico tendría que funcionar, puedes tener problemas si la fuente tiene una impedancia de salida mucho más alta que esos 47K (cosa muy rara).

Los Potenciómetros de volumen han de ser Logarítmicos, de esta manera se compensa la respuesta del oído humano a las variaciones de la potencia sonora.
Si los pones Lineales el sistema funcionará, pero el efecto será que en los primeros ángulos de giro tendrás toda la variación del volumen.

Sal U2


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 21, 2013)

En CA (*C*orriente *A*lterna) el circuito equivalente de la entrada que vos proponés es este de la figura:

​Pone un pote logaritimico y fijate que curva de respuesta en función del giro tenés en esa configuración....


----------

